# Moriarty's new viv is finished



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I took a few pictures. It was originally the bottom half of a stag minstrel dresser.
I didn't want anything too modern in my cottage as it would look out of place in the newly decorated room. Although I painted it white, it retains its style. I left the drawers in for storing tubs of insects, powders, and 'stuff'. It has a 60W spotlight for heat at one end and one of those new compact UVB bulbs in the centre. 
I used the little brass knobs off the original wooden cupboard doors and with my hot melt glue gun, glued the knobs to the glass to ease opening them.
Inside, the decor is stark and desert like. I have 2 riven slabs taking up most of the floor space with 'green' slate around the edges. Then I added some nice rockery rocks from the local discount place, one of which has loads of fossils in it and I positioned them around, then one dead branch type thing hiding his water bowl and that's it. I may or may not get some kind of backdrop at a later stage. 
Eventually, when I can get someone to help me lift it, my tropical fish tank will sit on the top which is why there is a piece of wood in the centre front. The weakest bit is the front edge as the back and sides are supported. I shall of course, remove Moriarty when I come to place the tank on top and start to fill it just in case it all goes pear shaped.I'll also have one of my spare small tanks at the ready to save my fish should it all collapse. I have stood on the thing and jumped up and down gently with my whole 8 stone weight and it seems strong enough. Those might be famous last words though.
Anyway, here it is.
Total cost
Dresser off ebay £11
riven slabs £3.99 x 2 = £7.98
Glass runners off ebay around £4.99
Glass £18
Rocks £10
Slate chippings £3.99
I already had the paint and the light fittings.
Total cost Just under £56 for a 4 foot X 2 foot X18" viv to suit my decor.
And I still have the dresser top to turn into shelves for the new kitchen.


















hot end









cool end


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

That looks fantastic! What is going in it?


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

that looks great love it when a viv is made out of a piece of furniture think it looks a lot nicer


----------



## grimble (Jul 11, 2008)

so , wot u gonna put innit ?


----------



## grimble (Jul 11, 2008)

i ll get me coat !!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Moriarty is her Beardie.

Looks good!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Oops, yes I forgot to mention.:blush: As Brat says, Moriarty is my bearded dragon.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Fennie, fancy coming up to make Lulu, my Aztec Corn Snake a new viv? hehe


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Fennie, fancy coming up to make Lulu, my Aztec Corn Snake a new viv? hehe


 I could make it but I ain't comin' up there. There's polar bears way up there I heard, plus I don't have a passport :lol2:
I enjoy this convertin' furniture into viv's lark. Might go into it as a hobby. I bet I could make some cracking arboreal snake viv's.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

*plan B on the fish tank.*

After doing some calculations, I discovered that my tank weighs around 175kg when filled. So, even though Stag minstrel furniture is sold as good quality expensive prestige furniture for posh folkses with more money than sense, I know that it's only made of chipboard and MDF. There is no way it will take the weight.
So, plan B involves me getting someone to weld me a frame to fit around and over the viv which I'll paint to blend it. Angle iron will never be a great design feature after all, so the more blending it does, the better.
I've taken measurements and drawn a design and I'm off to see a chap this afternoon.
I just knew I'd regret selling my MIG welder last year, but I needed the money and thought "I hardly ever use it". Bleddy typical :bash:
I bet he charges me a flipping fortune for something I could have done myself in a couple of hours.
Until I get the tank moved, I can't install the Rayburn cooker as the tank is in front of the fireplace.
But, Moriarty seems to like his new viv. It's bigger than I thought though as it is actually 52" long and not 48 as I thought.


----------

